# Something You Don't See Every Day



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

The "specialist" will probably spot it. Consider this a quiz for the casual lookers. What do you suppose is unique about this Ventura?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Red Gold ?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The hour and minute hands are the same length it would seem?

Mike


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well yours has electric written on it and the red on the second hand other than that these two are pretty similar


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Rose gold.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Rose gold.


Is that not the same as red gold?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

chocko said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Rose gold.
> ...


Yes, except Hamilton called it Rose Gold!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

18k rose gold. Made for the export market. One of eight known to exist. Well spotted Chocko.


----------



## Retroworx (Nov 30, 2013)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> One of eight known to exist.


I guess we're not counting the quartz reissue that I had rose-plated, lol


----------

